# Another Ohioian here



## sporty (Aug 21, 2007)

Twistertail posted this site on another message board and I had to check it out.  Awesome site!!!!  Tons of good info here.

I've been smoking for a few years.  I have and offset and what's called on here and electric ECB (service award from work).

I've done ribs, butt and chicken (ECB). I have got to try a fattie!!!

Something I'm hoping to try yet this year is a build a retort and make some of my own lump charcoal.

I'm looking forward to this site taking my smoking to the next level!

Thanks all!

Jeff


----------



## meowey (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you stopped by.  (WTG Twistertail)  Hope you stay a good long time!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## ultramag (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome to SMF sporty!!! Glad to have you here.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 21, 2007)

You came to the right place sporty... welcome to the best durn forum in the universe!


----------



## stillcajun (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard Sporty!.  You're right about trying the fatty it's a must have.  My wife has me put two on the smoker now if I smoke anything.


----------



## twistertail (Aug 21, 2007)

Good to see ya here sporty, you'll love it.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, question are welcome here


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. The information available on this site will take you to the next level, and beyond...


----------



## dande (Aug 21, 2007)

Great Site. Glad I Found It. I Was On Ohio Game Fishing And Saw It There. Just Get Started Smoking.  Have A Good Week.
Dande


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  We're glad you're here!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF!! Glad you joined us!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome Sporty and Dande -

Where glad you found us to. Have you sgned up for Jeff's free 5 day ecourse yet? It a good place to start!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome to SMF,Sporty ,great forum and the best peeps .


----------



## twistertail (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey DANDE, glad you came over here.  This site does for smoking what OGF does for fishing.  Lots of good people here and GREAT info.


----------



## chucky (Aug 22, 2007)

twistertail turned me on to this site also!  Last night I spent over 3 hours on here looking around.  Allot of info.


----------



## sporty (Aug 22, 2007)

I just did.  Going to start reading Day 1 here in a few.

Looks like another lost day of productivity at work!!


----------



## twistertail (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey sporty, maybe you can start smoking at work also!  I cant imagine any work place letting someone get away with that.


----------



## johnd49455 (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome to SMF


----------



## bigun (Aug 23, 2007)

Add another one from ohiogamefishing.com to the list of newbs


----------



## msmith (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome aboard fellows have you been to roll call yet if not head on over and tell us a little about you.


----------



## twistertail (Aug 23, 2007)

Glad to see all you guys from OGF on here.


----------



## cheech (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome aboard glad to have you here

Stillcajun what kind of smoker is that in your avatar?


----------



## alaskatoy (Aug 25, 2007)

Welcome!   Where at in OH?


----------



## sporty (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm just west of Columbus.


----------



## deersmoker (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey! Great to have you on here.  I too am quite new, but have found many helpful things here.  You will enjoy it!  Welcome!


----------



## mkatts (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey Jeff, Welcome in. Sorry I didn't tell you about this place. I thought I had got it from you!


----------

